# Time Trial with Hybrid?



## abrooks100 (6 Aug 2009)

Hi all,
I began cycling back in April and I am now becoming very addicted.
I bought a Specialised Sirrus Elite 2009 as my original intentions were to do some long tours and was advised this was the bike for me by LBS.

I am now interested in taking part in local Time Trials and have made enquires and have joined my local cycle club, however I have yet to attend the TT as I am concered about my bike, as most other people will be competing on there specific time trial machines. I am also looking to enter my first triathlon but having the same reservations about my bike.

I would love to be able to go out and by a new specific racing bike but unfortunately I have no spare cash so this isnt an option.
I have already had the stem flipped upon advice and have clipped areo bars on and have clippless pedals.
Is there any other advice anyone would give to improve the performance of my current bike without have to send much money?

Below is a picture of my current bike setup: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=137&pictureid=810


----------



## Young Un (6 Aug 2009)

Pump up your tyres as high as you can, and just go for it!


----------



## montage (6 Aug 2009)

move you saddle as far forward as you can


----------



## Will1985 (6 Aug 2009)

You can TT on anything. Any idea on what sort of time you can do?

You've modded the bike as much as possible which is good. Make sure you wear tight fitting clothing (flapping is bad!). Push that saddle up and forward a bit too. Other "modifications" I might suggest are to move the spacers from below to above the stem, and turn those bar ends horizontal.

For race-day tips, do a good warm up and arrive early to sign on. Timekeepers don't like it when slow/novices turn up late and start last, so try and be one of the first starters. Make sure you know where the turn(s) is/are. You may get passed, but that doesn't matter.


----------



## andy_wrx (6 Aug 2009)

Don't worry about it, just turn-up and have a go.

When you're on your aerobars, you won't be a lot different to anyone on a drop-bar bike on their aerobars - your flat bars and bar-ends will stick out a bit more, that's all.

If you enter your club's TT (i.e. closed to club event, rather than an Open event), you'll quite likely find a lot of club members there on a variety of bikes - full TT bikes with disc wheels, road bikes with aerobars, road bikes without aerobars, possibly even roadbikes and downtube shifters.

They'll be all sorts of fitness levels, all sorts of commitment levels, all sorts of times.

And no-one will particularly care - you're racing the clock rather than anyone else, then next time you try to go a bit quicker : your PB is what you're aiming at (although when you've been a few times and worked-out who the other people are who are roughly your level, you can compare yourself against them, particularly if it's a rainy or windy day and everyone's times are slow)

So if you turn-up on a less than 100%-dedicated TT bike, admit that you're a newbie and ask questions like how does the timing work and which way does the course go, then set a midfield or tail-end time, no-one will bother : if they're a decent club, they'll be keen that you have a good time and will come back again.

If however you turned-up on a full-on bike, with pointy aero helmet, skinsuit, the lot and then you were dead-slow, then there might be a few wry smiles...


----------



## SimonC (6 Aug 2009)

Deffo get that saddle up, so that you just have a bit of a bend in your leg when the pedals at the bottom and your foot is flat.

I read in Cycling Weekly mag about some former time trial champion now riding on a hybrid with tri bars (maybe Andy Wilkinson) so youre in good company.

Other than that, as others have said, warm up properly, say 20 minutes with a few hard efforts chucked in. Dont sprint flat out away from the starter, take the first few miles reasonably steady (not tooling along but not at your limit), so you have got something left to hammer the last few (assume its a 10 miler). And really hammer those last few, get everything out.

Enjoy


----------



## abrooks100 (6 Aug 2009)

Thanks guys, what difference will slidding the seat forward make? Also I wouldnt be sure how to go about moving the spacers in the stem, like I say I fairly new to all this, guess I should take some time to actually learn a bit more about the equipment itself rather than just ride.
On some previous rides done when training I tend to average about 30mins however I believe I could get that down when in an actual race with other riders. 
Would you suggest getting more narrow tyres as its currently got 28's on!!!! If so would I be able to just put thinner tyers and tubes on without having to buy new rims?


----------



## I am Spartacus (6 Aug 2009)

You might be able to get down to 23s on the tyre question.
Get the bike fit spot on.. get those tyres rock hard...
I dont know if those bar ends might be an issue with the starter.
one last thing . dont start too fast...
did I mention
don't start too fast


----------



## montage (6 Aug 2009)

don't forget to cellotape or pin your ears back. If you don't do this you will be laughed off the race...everybody does it.

honest


----------



## Will1985 (6 Aug 2009)

montage said:


> don't forget to cellotape or pin your ears back. If you don't do this you will be laughed off the race...everybody does it.


 I think you're getting confused with triathletes who look for every minute advantage!


----------



## montage (6 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I think you're getting confused with triathletes who look for every minute advantage!


pffft.



Oh and don't forget to do the time trial initiation dance at the start line.... it is kinda like the umpa loompa dance.


----------



## I am Spartacus (6 Aug 2009)

montage said:


> pffft.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and don't forget to do the time trial initiation dance at the start line.... it is kinda like the umpa loompa dance.



that definitely is triaths in transition


----------



## Young Un (6 Aug 2009)

montage said:


> pffft.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and don't forget to do the time trial initiation dance at the start line.... it is kinda like the umpa loompa dance.



You must also kiss the starter before you start your epic journey round the course, if this ritual is forgotten the puncture faires will be amongst you!


----------



## aran20 (6 Aug 2009)

- Take the spacers off from under your handlebar stem. Get the bars as low as you can, so that you can get a more 'aero' tuck position on your treader.

- I presume your riding clipless pedals?? If not, get some. You don't have to spend a fortune on these, but will help on hills etc as you' be able to pedal more efficiently, (pull and push).

- Use this bike for a while, as soon as you have a bit of spare cash, buy a TT specific frame only and either transfer the components over from your old bike - or - build a TT bike up over time so that you can put together a more quality machine.

- Most important, you're a beginner to this sport, if you're really serious about improving. Train hard and consistantly. Don't worry about what other people are doing, (times wise), don't get disheartened after a bad ride. As you continue your times will improve 'IF' you work hard.

- At about 3 seasons of racing you'll be hitting some sort of form.

- *Have fun mate*.


----------



## Dave Elcome (6 Aug 2009)

By spooky coincidence I started Time trialling this year with My club, and also use a Specialized Sirrus. Mine is the Full carbon LTD model, it is very light which helps in the first instance.

what I found on my first ride, was that I actually went faster than I felt I had, the next time out the conditions were much kinder, and I managed to shave 50 secs off of my time, but strangely I felt I had gone quicker.

I didn't change anything on the bike, other than to take off unwanted lights. Try it out without spending or changing too much, then if like me you are hooked you can upgrade as I now have.

The most important bit of advice I can give though, is to get out there and enjoy yourself.


----------



## abrooks100 (7 Aug 2009)

Thanks for all the advice will be going along on thursday night to see how I get along. Will try and refine my position on the bike this weekend during some training rides. 
Will let you guys know how I get on.


----------



## Proto (7 Aug 2009)

A fellow was riding very happily the High Wycombe evening league 10 on Tuesday night on a decent mountain bike, RockShox and knobblies, the lot. He wasn't looking to break the course record, just beat his time of two weeks before, which I believe he did.

Get out there and have a go on whatever bike you have. If you get hooked, start fettling!!


----------



## HLaB (7 Aug 2009)

My aussie mate does triathlon with a flat bar bike of similar spec to my 06 Sirrus, no idea how he does though.


----------



## scott s10 (8 Aug 2009)

a guy at our course which is mainly up hill all the way with plenty of holls to fall through did a 27 min on a mountain bike with his suspension on and nobbly tyres


----------



## Losidan (8 Aug 2009)

scott s10 said:


> a guy at our course which is mainly up hill all the way with plenty of holls to fall through did a 27 min on a mountain bike with his suspension on and nobbly tyres



blimey....i'd struggle to beat that on my road bike!!!


----------



## scott s10 (8 Aug 2009)

i know hes insanely quick on it.


----------



## a_n_t (8 Aug 2009)

Is there any way your seat can go up? looks a little on the low side to me.

I use my ribble winter bike for TT's, abit modded I admit! Gone from 27.34 in April to 26.05 last week without much training due to a knee niggle and its a slow course! Hoping to get into the 25's by seasons end.


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2009)

A good position and aero bars is all you need. I was doing 23 min 10's on my road bike with just aero bars on a sporting course - J courses in Cheshire are not flat.....


----------



## maurice (8 Aug 2009)

I did a 25 min 36 for my first proper go on a bog stock Allez a few weeks ago. 

There was a guy there on an mtb getting along fine so can't see a hybrid being a problem.


----------



## a_n_t (8 Aug 2009)

fossyant said:


> J courses in Cheshire are not flat.....




Ours is dreadfull at lower withington! But you know if you can do a decent time on it you'll fly on a drag strip


----------



## Crankarm (9 Aug 2009)

scott s10 said:


> a guy at our course which is mainly up hill all the way with plenty of holls to fall through did a 27 min on a mountain bike with his suspension on and nobbly tyres



Is there a 1 in front of the 27 by any chance ?

Contador watch out .


----------



## maurice (9 Aug 2009)

a_n_t said:


> Ours is dreadfull at lower withington! But you know if you can do a decent time on it you'll fly on a drag strip



Yeah yeah guys, I'm sure everyone's local TT is like Ventoux on a bad day


----------



## a_n_t (9 Aug 2009)

maurice said:


> Yeah yeah guys, I'm sure everyone's local TT is like Ventoux on a bad day



It's reckoned to be at least a minute slower than the quick 10 courses round here, a dual carriageway it aint! but dont take my word for it


----------

